# Coyote Killed. Pictures!



## irdaniel (Feb 7, 2006)

Got home from crow hunting with a friend. Not much luck, they did not seem to be moving. Sitting in the house, my wife said "look at all the coyotes in the bean field." Across from my house, sure enough there were five of then playing, fighting and acting up. Soon they all became aggressive and started running all around. The next thing I know several of them were across the blacktop and in my pasture. My kids and wife were watching them from the window when I went downstairs and got my .223, slipped out back, laid prone with my bipods and sent a hornady 55g sx approximately 125 yards through his heart and lungs. He spun like he was chasing his tale about 3 times and laid over very dead. Not as much fun as calling them up, Im sure, however I think I may have to take yote hunting a serious as crow hunting.








Share Video at DropShots.com
Columbia, MO


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice, and right from the back yard !!!


----------



## irdaniel (Feb 7, 2006)

Share Video at DropShots.com








Share Video at DropShots.com








Share Video at DropShots.com
Wife and kids checking out the coyote. It was shot just up from the pond in the background. They were looking at the coyote just outside near the front porch. The Jack Russell would have made a nice snack for any of the predator close to the house. Polly thought she was "big stuff" barking at dead coyote, however I bet she wouldn't be so tough if she met it face to face on one of her potty breaks. Hope you enjoy the post. Daniel,


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

nice yote...go get the others


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Pretty dog Daniel. I wish I had a back yard that looked like that, Damn. I am going to try my first hunt for Yote's this week. Hope I can do as well as you.

Good Shot Bro, :beer:

Dave


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice Yote!!!

Words of caution...

Be careful not to shoot anymore yotes for a long time. If you do, you're very likely to catch this terrible illness. It will keep you up all night, make you forget who your wife and children are, cost you a lot of time away from home and be "one he11 of a lot fun". Once it gets in your blood, your hooked and there's nothing you can do about. If you do get the illness, there is consuling available here on this forum. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

irdaniel,

listen to dogslayer. hes not kidding. Oh and dogslayer, Thats pretty funny stuff :beer:


----------



## TR220swift (Feb 9, 2006)

Great Job! Any dead coyote means more wildlife for you. Dont have to call them in all the time. My Jack Russell would probably take one on he thinks he is big as a Moose.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

hey are those bison in the background


----------



## irdaniel (Feb 7, 2006)

kvernum3 said:


> hey are those bison in the background


I don't think so!


----------



## bukn77 (Feb 18, 2006)

good job! This predator hunting has gotten in my blood real bad this year. I love my 223! I live not far from you, I live in Cleveland, MO and like you I can shoot coyotes,bobcat, and foxes in my backyard. I finally took all three this past season. Its a blast keep shoot'n straight!!


----------

